# mamili/pumili



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

What is the difference between "Mamili ka" and "Pumili ka" to mean "Make a choice" in Tagalog?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## flip4life

Mamili ka can mean two things, make a choice, when said slowly with the same tone with all consonants: ma mi li ka; while mamili ka when pronounced faster can mean go grocery shopping or just shopping in general.

Pumili ka means make a choice, or you pick and does not have the same flexibility as mamili ka.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Tnx so much for your help, flip4life 

But isn't there any difference between the two when you mean to say "make a choice"? For instance, you have A and B to give to someone for a xmas gift, and you are going to have him choose between A and B. Which expression do you use? Pumili ka or Mamili ka? Thanks again in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

In everyday usage, _Mamili ka_ and _Pumili ka_ are interchangeable. However, beneath the surface is the nuance of broadness or even ambiguity that _mamili_ can imply. To my ear and in the context of your example in post #3, _Pumili ka_ implies more specificity as to the number of choices (choose either gift A or gift B). _Mamili ka_ (as in_ Mamili ka ng regalo para sa iyo_, Choose a gift for yourself) could mean the gift giver is offering the recipient a broader range of choices, that is, not limited to a choice between gift A or gift B. Again I hasten to add that in everyday usage, the two words are used interchangeably.
The difference between_ pumili_ and _mamili_ is comparable to the nuance between the phrases _Kalayaang pumili_ (freedom to choose) and _Kakayahang mamili_ (free will). In the former, _pumili_ refers to making specific choices and in the latter _mamili_ implies the broader_ ability to make a choice _(which would include _not making a choice at all)._


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, DK!


----------

